# Book Nook Ban



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I just saw the attached in the current issue of WOOD. Hopefully no one who has or is thinking about building one ofr the community has run into this. 

I am at a loss for words on this one.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Probably started in BC Canada . But after you get used to cruel and unusual punishment , this province isn't a bad place


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sad...


----------



## chuckycheese (May 4, 2016)

Not s u really of whe r email this is but just sounds like more of the "control" the people stuff. When will the masses begin to see that our freedom is being taken from us ever so slowly.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

So sad that the people continue to allow this kind of crap to continue. Someday there maybe one hell of an uprising.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

It is reflective of a sad state of affairs.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

"Book Nook Ban" Isn't he on the UN Security Council. N


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Heh...excellent, Neville!


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

HOA's can be outrageously restrictive and I have found that change is difficult to come by.


----------



## GerryAttrick (Jan 14, 2015)

Probably comes down to breach of copyright fears


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

GerryAttrick said:


> Probably comes down to breach of copyright fears


I vote narrow mindedness...


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

neville9999 said:


> "Book Nook Ban" Isn't he on the UN Security Council. N


Did he not also have a brother, RAYBAN?


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

The good news, I've checked with the people that I made one for and they have no issues. They reported that everyone has been very receptive and that there are several around their neighborhood. 

As for the others, there must be a ":big_boss: in the picture some where.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I can se both sides of the argument.
If 'they' allow these to be installed on Municipal land then they've opened the door to people installing pretty much anything on Municipal land.
I think I'd go along with special permits specifically for these Little Libraries. If the owners don't maintain them, the city would have the right to remove them.

One of my neighbours has a very deep front yard, fully exposed to the street. He always has vehicles and boats for sale, sitting on his lawn. Cringe worthy.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

I cannot believe how incredibly stupid some people are.

I wonder what is going to happen on the day that every computer on earth crashes and we have to go back to actually reading a book? What a novel idea that's going to be.

The idiots that make up such dumb rules should be publicly horsewhipped.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> I can se both sides of the argument.
> If 'they' allow these to be installed on Municipal land then they've opened the door to people installing pretty much anything on Municipal land.
> I think I'd go along with special permits specifically for these Little Libraries. If the owners don't maintain them, the city would have the right to remove them.
> 
> One of my neighbours has a very deep front yard, fully exposed to the street. He always has vehicles and boats for sale, sitting on his lawn. Cringe worthy.


Dan, governments of every stripe have way too much power already. Let's not give them any more.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

cocobolo1 said:


> Dan, governments of every stripe have way too much power already. Let's not give them any more.


Keith; if it's 'their' land it's their responsibility to maintain it. I don't have a problem with _reasonable_ guidelines. 
Another of my neighbours put up a big inflatable Santa using an outhouse, on the boulevard (at Xmas, obviously).
I thought it was hilarious; not so, many of the other neighbours.
Where's peoples' sense of humour gone? It's not like it was a permanent structure.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> Keith; if it's 'their' land it's their responsibility to maintain it. I don't have a problem with _reasonable_ guidelines.
> Another of my neighbours put up a big inflatable Santa using an outhouse, on the boulevard (at Xmas, obviously).
> I thought it was hilarious; not so, many of the other neighbours.
> Where's peoples' sense of humour gone? It's not like it was a permanent structure.


Dan, never mind sense of humour, there's no sense at all.

The latest "bylaw" being discussed up our way is a "Good Neighbour" bylaw.

It works like this. If you don't like something about the way your neighbour's property looks, you can complain about it to the crooks at the local regional district.

They will then issue a ticket to the offending party, which naturally involves a fine.

For the life of me I can't see anything neighbourly about this nonsense. It's nothing more than yet another in a long list of tax grabs.

Whatever happened to having a chat with your neighbour and asking him (or her) to take the big Santa on the potty away until next Christmas.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

A quick phone call to your city manager or HOA will give you the answer on this. They may have ideas on other small projects you could do to help the community. My city manager told me about a woman who couldn't get out of her house when she had to start using a walker, her steps were too narrow. I worked with a couple volunteers from a local church to rebuild her back steps so she could get out on her own. Very satisfying project.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Keith; whoa...that Good Neighbour thing is sooo wrong on so many levels. I doubt that it'd stand up in any court, should somebody challenge it. 
If they're talking about a rat infested jungle, well then I can see the municipality issuing a warning to clean it up, or they'll come and do it themselves, and bill the owner.
Vancouver has a big problem with absentee landowners letting vacant houses become rundown, and the yards become weed infested eyesores. 
As Vancouver grapples with housing crisis, how Europe has tackled vacant homes


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Dan, how this one came about was because several waterfront property owners in the area have travel trailers sitting on them.

The people on the other side of the road, in other words not directly on the waterfront itself, got their noses out of joint because the trailers spoiled their view.

Never mind that a waterfront lot runs into the vicinity of $300,000.00 plus with nothing on it. The lots across the road are $150,000 less.

I'm having a bit of a hard time digesting this one, because the lower priced lots rise up quickly from the lake and they can very easily see over every trailer that is there.

But you are also right in that if someone challenges the law it likely will not stand up. Even the area director says that it's a really grey area. I just hope that nobody ever bothers to be so inconsiderate as to complain about any other properties. If they are that excited about it, buy the waterfront lot right in front of them.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Exactly, Keith! The NIMBY crowd are always ready to complain, but put up the money to ensure it doesn't happen? " Oh look! It's snowing in August."
My next door neighbour is an exception. There was an empty lot on the other side of them; he bought it and left it as a sort of park.
Now that he's taking some Cedars down, you should hear the whining from 'other' neighbours.
I'm thrilled to bits; he gave me a cord of free D. fir firewood!  (That's $250 value)


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Exactly, Keith! The NIMBY crowd are always ready to complain, but put up the money to ensure it doesn't happen? " Oh look! It's snowing in August."
> My next door neighbour is an exception. There was an empty lot on the other side of them; he bought it and left it as a sort of park.
> Now that he's taking some Cedars down, you should hear the whining from 'other' neighbours.
> I'm thrilled to bits; he gave me a cord of free D. fir firewood!  (That's $250 value)


Sounds like a bribe to me. :smile::smile:

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Sounds like a bribe to me. :smile::smile:
> 
> Herb


It's working!


----------



## PRDarnell (Mar 21, 2012)

Actually, our village's Visitors' Bureau created our "little library". Located on the Erie Canal, all season long we have a steady flow of boaters tying up overnight or for the weekend. Our "little library" is right in the middle of the major docking area. Welcome to Baldwinsville, NY, folks! And do take a book or leave one with which you are done reading!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Nicely crafted book nook, Paul. Very clever design; as Stick would say, 'Kudos' to the folks at the Baldwin Visitors Bureau!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Nicely crafted book nook, Paul. Very clever design; as Stick would say, 'Kudos' to the folks at the Baldwin Visitors Bureau!


yup...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Impressive.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

GerryAttrick said:


> Probably comes down to breach of copyright fears


They cannot object to the concept of persons giving away used books so I think it is more likely that they worried about, 'who hangs around the book nook' and that the Nooks may attract the wrong people like Child Groomers who may use the Nook for their own reasons. N


----------

